# 35 rem. or 44 mag?



## Bam Bam (Jun 23, 2013)

Which one would yall prefer/recomend for Black Bear Hunting, Marlin 35 rem or Marlin 44 mag?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jun 23, 2013)

35 Remington


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jun 23, 2013)

35 rem.


----------



## Bam Bam (Jun 23, 2013)

I read on another forum that Buffalo Bore Heavy loads for 35 rem and 44 mag turned both cailbers into Bear Grenades! It said that the 35 and 44 with BB's loads were like turning them into 375 and 444/45-70? And yall all know everthing on the internet is true! They can't Lie on the internet!!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jun 23, 2013)

Bam Bam said:


> And yall all know everthing on the internet is true! They can't Lie on the internet!!!



I'll bet you read that on......
The internet.    haha
Both rounds are suitable for black bear in GA.  You should get a little more range out of a .35 though, and so that's the reason I chose that over the. 44.


----------



## tcward (Jun 23, 2013)

.35 hands down.


----------



## javery (Jun 23, 2013)

I shot a 350lb'er with my .35 REM,200gr.corelokts,he didn't go far.


----------



## englishmonster (Jun 24, 2013)

i do all my big game hunting with my Marlin 35. i just got sum new ammo from horrnady. its made for a lever action rifle and is 200 grain


----------



## Dana Young (Jun 24, 2013)

.22 short
 is all you need


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Jun 24, 2013)

Dana Young said:


> .22 short
> is all you need



Yep.  Hunting with a 22 short is like having permission to hunt anywhere.  Lol.


----------



## Dana Young (Jun 24, 2013)

Aint it grand?


----------



## rosewood (Jul 13, 2013)

Bam Bam said:


> And yall all know everthing on the internet is true! They can't Lie on the internet!!!



Bonjour!!

LOL

I would say the .35 if you plan some longer shots, but if within 50 yards, probably the .44.


----------

